# Came home to a new spray rig.



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Came home Saturday to a new spray rig. One of my neighbor's (her husband passed away last year) rolled a new and never used AmSpray dsp1550 into my yard.

Looked for some info online, seems to be an occasional/light use type of rig. Like the spraytechs. Any of the great minds out there know anything about it?

I just plan on shooting deck stains through it.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Nice! She must think well of you!:thumbsup:


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Karma!


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

Looks like it is a Wagner rig.

http://paint-sprayers.com/PDF_Files/1400.1550.1700.1900.2100 0512750A.pdf..


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

Hey Biker
the Amspray dsp1550 is one of the Wagner series of consumer pumps sold by the big box stores. the dsp means " double stroke pump". It will use all of the parts that are currently available for the Titan XT250 and Titan XT330


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

hey now.. spraytecs are decent pumps. My ep2105 has pumped thousands of gallons.

 I know you were not knocking them.. but if IF you were they are really good pumps man. Give me a call sometime soon.

-Nathan


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

I love the spraytech units. the older style that were all mechanical that is. now they are all the same components as the Titans, and of course they eliminated the Spraytech name but the Advantage 400 is basically a Spraytech EPX2155. when they were still mechanical a 440i transducer was $120.00 and the mechanical transducer for the EPX2155 was $62.00


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

so that is the next bigger model of my 2105? Or did it just have a cart it sat on?


----------

